# I viaggi



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

quelli che avete fatto, quelli che vi sono rimasti nel cuore, quelli che vorreste fare, quelli sognati e forse impossibili.

insomma se vi va condividete


----------



## Caciottina (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quelli che avete fatto, quelli che vi sono rimasti nel cuore, quelli che vorreste fare, quelli sognati e forse impossibili.
> 
> insomma se vi va condividete


Beh, io non ho viaggiato molto, non sono mai uscita dall Europa, anzi, forse si quando andai in Polonia ma non ricordo se faceva gia parte dell UE.
Comunque, Cracovia-Birkenau-Auschwitz-Monowitz e' stato il viaggio che piu mi e' rimasto nel corpo, non direi nel cuore. E' stato una botta alla vita e alla coscienza non indifferente. Lo rifarei.
Anche perche Cracovia e' una citta meravigliosa, estremamente triste e malinconica.

La Cornovaglia la porto nel cuore, fresca, grigia, piena di bambini, silenziosa.

Altri posti non mi sono rimasti particolarmente impressi.

Vorrei andare da morire in Giapponia, e in Cina.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Beh, io non ho viaggiato molto, non sono mai uscita dall Europa, anzi, forse si quando andai in Polonia ma non ricordo se faceva gia parte dell UE.
> Comunque, Cracovia-Birkenau-Auschwitz-Monowitz e' stato il viaggio che piu mi e' rimasto nel corpo, non direi nel cuore. E' stato una botta alla vita e alla coscienza non indifferente. Lo rifarei.
> Anche perche Cracovia e' una citta meravigliosa, estremamente triste e malinconica.
> 
> ...


la Cornovaglia è uno dei viaggi che vorrei fare... insieme a Scozia e Galles.. l'atmosfera celtica mi attira da morire! sono stata in Irlanda ma ero giovine  al liceo per gli scambi culturali, bellissima ma l'ho vissuta da scema :rotfl::rotfl:

Giappone è uno dei miei sogni!!


----------



## drusilla (21 Maggio 2015)

il viaggio che farò prima o poi:

La Grecia- tutta- in macchina. Siccome non guido, mi dovrò far accompagnare da una persona che mi scorrazzi, una collega mi ha già detto di si, aspetteremo che i bimbi crescano un po. 
Mi fermerò in tutte dico tutte le rovine di antiche città, mi perderò tra tutte dico tutte le stradine, mi farò il Peloponeso, la Tessaglia, l'Etolia, avrò la sindrome di Stendhal (spero, sennò capirò che sono davvero vecchia ormai ) 

Poi un altro viaggio, le isole, ma le isole piccole. Devo vedere assolutamente Anafi, Stipalea e Sirina, isole sperdute che non conosco nemmeno in foto ma che quando ero una bambina solitaria e sognatrice avevo scelto nella mappa per inventarmi una civiltà con tanto di lingua propria...


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> il viaggio che farò prima o poi:
> 
> La Grecia- tutta- in macchina. Siccome non guido, mi dovrò far accompagnare da una persona che mi scorrazzi, una collega mi ha già detto di si, aspetteremo che i bimbi crescano un po.
> Mi fermerò in tutte dico tutte le rovine di antiche città, mi perderò tra tutte dico tutte le stradine, mi farò il Peloponeso, la Tessaglia, l'Etolia, avrò la sindrome di Stendhal (spero, sennò capirò che sono davvero vecchia ormai )
> ...


Grecia sono stata ad Atene&Acropoli e nelle isole ho visitato Kos e le isolette vicine (Kalymonos, Pserimos e SYMI ).. non me la sono goduta come farai sicuramente tu perché Atene in gita scolastica (stesso discorso dell'Irlanda, avevo 16 anni quindi eravamo più interessati a fare macello che alla scoperta culturale..)

le isole sono meravigliose, purtroppo però Kos è un macello di turisti, i locali sono tutti "all'anglosassone" con fast food, pub e peep show :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

diciamo che dell'atmosfera che immagini quando pensi alla Grecia, ho visto solo nelle isole piccine 

sul tuo neretto


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quelli che avete fatto, quelli che vi sono rimasti nel cuore, quelli che vorreste fare, quelli sognati e forse impossibili.
> 
> insomma se vi va condividete


i viaggi che mi sono rimasti più nel cuore Egitto e Praga, in seconda battuta Vienna e Bali. IN europa ho viaggiato abbastanza mi piacerebbe andare in Irlanda e Islanda.Mi sto mangiando le mani invece a non essere andata circa due anni da ( forse di più di due anni ) ad IStanbul .... Gggrrrrrr  L'ITalia la conosco abbastanza, la regione  che conosco poco  la Calabria.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> i viaggi che mi sono rimasti più nel cuore Egitto e Praga, in seconda battuta Vienna e Bali. IN europa ho viaggiato abbastanza mi piacerebbe andare in Irlanda e Islanda.Mi sto mangiando le mani invece a non essere andata circa due anni da ( forse di più di due anni ) ad IStanbul .... Gggrrrrrr  L'ITalia la conosco abbastanza, la regione  che conosco poco  la Calabria.


Egitto vorrei farlo tantissimo, ma ora non è il caso 

Istanbul fatta , ho fatto il tour della Turchia  cappadocia, pamukkale, efeso e Izmir... 

Mi è rimasta nel cuore, ma credo non possa essere altrimenti


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

Sono stata ovunque.
Prima con lo zaino in spalla. Si poteva viaggiare con poco. Anni fa i voli intercontinentali costavano pochissimo. Poi lonely planet e si dormiva dove capitava. Ci si spostava con treni ed autobus locali. Ho sempre preferito il viaggio alla vacanza stanziale. Sempre in coppia. Anche con un'amica. Mai in gruppo. 
Ora con la famiglia viaggio ancora ma mi sono imborghesita. Niente ha piu' lo stesso sapore.
Il paese piu' indimenticabile: il centro Africa. Namibia, Botzwana e Zimbawe.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Egitto vorrei farlo tantissimo, ma ora non è il caso
> 
> Istanbul fatta , ho fatto il tour della Turchia  cappadocia, pamukkale, efeso e Izmir...
> 
> Mi è rimasta nel cuore, ma credo non possa essere altrimenti


Siiii lo immagino :inlove:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

non ho scritto i miei 

Europa ho girato un po' zaino in spalla, Grecia, Spagna, Francia, Inghilterra, Irlanda, Germania, Austria..

Turchia e Russia.. 

Il viaggio che mi è rimasto nel cuore, il Messico. Non riesco nemmeno a descrivere la bellezza di quello che ho visto, l'atmosfera che si respira, caldo e polvere, il colore del mar dei caraibi..

ho impiegato un mese a riprendermi tornata a casa 

viaggi che vorrei fare (abbastanza fattibili per costo e tempo): Galles, Scozia, Thailandia, Egitto.

viaggio in programma: Malesia

viaggi dei miei sogni ( non fattibili per dinero e ferie): Giappone, e giro dei caraibi... Venezuela, Colombia, Cuba, Costa Rica, e tornare in Messico :mexican:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono stata ovunque.
> Prima con lo zaino in spalla. Si poteva viaggiare con poco. Anni fa i voli intercontinentali costavano pochissimo. Poi lonely planet e si dormiva dove capitava. Ci si spostava con treni ed autobus locali. Ho sempre preferito il viaggio alla vacanza stanziale. Sempre in coppia. Anche con un'amica. Mai in gruppo.
> Ora con la famiglia viaggio ancora ma mi sono imborghesita. Niente ha piu' lo stesso sapore.
> Il paese piu' indimenticabile: il centro Africa. Namibia, Botzwana e Zimbawe.


bellissimo :inlove:

eh ho sentito tante persone dire che viene davvero il mal d'Africa...


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho scritto i miei
> 
> Europa ho girato un po' zaino in spalla, Grecia, Spagna, Francia, Inghilterra, Irlanda, Austria..
> 
> ...



Bello tutto questo entusiasmo per viaggiare Banshee! Con chi viaggi di solito?


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Bello tutto questo entusiasmo per viaggiare Banshee! Con chi viaggi di solito?


amici e in coppia.. i viaggi più lunghi ed impegnativi in coppia, viaggi con zaino in spalla con gli amici.. 

in Malesia andrò con il mio lui.. 

io adoro viaggiare... "il mondo è un libro e chi non viaggia ne conosce solo una pagina".

risparmio su tutto e per tutto, metto da parte sempre per viaggiare


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

Australia, percorrere il deserto rosso dell'Outback australiano in macchina non ha prezzo...

Comunque l'elenco è lunghissimo....


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Australia, percorrere il deserto rosso dell'Outback australiano in macchina non ha prezzo...
> 
> Comunque l'elenco è lunghissimo....


no vabbè favoloso!! 

dai scrivi se ti va... io sono così curiosa... poi trovo che sia bellissimo condividere queste esperienze


----------



## drusilla (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Egitto vorrei farlo tantissimo, ma ora non è il caso
> 
> Istanbul fatta , ho fatto il tour della Turchia  cappadocia, pamukkale, efeso e Izmir...
> 
> Mi è rimasta nel cuore, ma credo non possa essere altrimenti


Turchia è il mio terzo viaggio dei sogni: la Bitinia che immagino piena dei boschi come quando lì nacque Antinoo... [emoji7]e al sud Caria Licia e i covi dei pirati di Pamphilia...
E poi le città che l'Is sta distruggendo: Bosra, Dura Europos, Palmira...  e Petra senza turisti


----------



## brenin (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho scritto i miei
> 
> Europa ho girato un po' zaino in spalla, Grecia, Spagna, Francia, Inghilterra, Irlanda, Germania, Austria..
> 
> ...


Per quanto riguarda il Giappone Aeroflot fa ottimi prezzi ( ad esempio 30/6 - 12/7 ad un prezzo di ca. 490 euro ), il servizio è buono ; una volta la il soggiorno non costa molto se si prenota con anticipo,ci sono prezzi per tutte le tasche. Unica cosa scegliere il periodo giusto.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda il Giappone Aeroflot fa ottimi prezzi ( ad esempio 30/6 - 12/7 ad un prezzo di ca. 490 euro ), il servizio è buono ; una volta la il soggiorno non costa molto *se si prenota con anticipo*,ci sono prezzi per tutte le tasche. Unica cosa scegliere *il periodo giusto*.


in neretto evidenziati i miei problemi per viaggiare  causa lavoro...


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Turchia è il mio terzo viaggio dei sogni: la Bitinia che immagino piena dei boschi come quando lì nacque Antinoo... [emoji7]e al sud Caria Licia e i covi dei pirati di Pamphilia...
> E poi le città che l'Is sta distruggendo: Bosra, Dura Europos, *Palmira...  e Petr*a senza turisti


le ha visitate mia madre, è rimasta lì col cuore, veramente.. ogni volta che vediamo gli aggiornamenti al TG delle devastazioni si sente male...


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> amici e in coppia.. i viaggi più lunghi ed impegnativi in coppia, viaggi con zaino in spalla con gli amici..
> 
> in Malesia andrò con il mio lui..
> 
> ...




Ho avuto una fase compulsiva per le civiltà sepolte.
Se ti è piaciuto il Messico, invece di tornare puoi andare in Guatemala e Belize. In Guatemala c'è Tikal. E poi fai anche bellissimo mare. Da infarto Machu Picchu in Peru' e Angkor Wat in Cambogia.
Anche io risparmiavo solo per viaggiare. Ma in molti non condividono questa passione. Quando sei giovane non è una questione economica, perché puoi spendere anche molto poco, specialmente in Asia o in Sudamerica. Con la famiglia è un po' diverso e poi crescendo si diventa meno adattabili.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> amici e in coppia.. i viaggi più lunghi ed impegnativi in coppia, viaggi con zaino in spalla con gli amici..
> 
> in Malesia andrò con il mio lui..
> 
> ...


Fai benissimo secondo me :up: Viaggiare cercando di conoscere altre culture è la miglior cosa  :inlove:


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho scritto i miei
> 
> Europa ho girato un po' zaino in spalla, Grecia, Spagna, Francia, Inghilterra, Irlanda, Germania, Austria..
> 
> ...


E' stato il mio primo viaggio, appena maggiorenne. Vedrai che ne vale la pena :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> Australia, percorrere il deserto rosso dell'Outback australiano in macchina non ha prezzo...
> 
> Comunque l'elenco è lunghissimo....


Eh cacchio anche l'Australia deve esser favolosa


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no vabbè favoloso!!
> 
> dai scrivi se ti va... io sono così curiosa... poi trovo che sia bellissimo condividere queste esperienze


L'Europa praticamente tutta, paesi nordici (ma quando dico nordici, sono nordici nordici ), l'Australia, Maldive, Dubai, Egitto, Cipro, Turchia, Grecia, Stati Uniti più volte (Est ed Ovest i classici giri da fare in macchina), Messico, Cuba, Santo Domingo, Isole Caraibiche praticamente tutte.


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> *Australia, percorrere il deserto rosso dell'Outback australiano* in macchina non ha prezzo...
> 
> Comunque l'elenco è lunghissimo....


dev'essere davvero fantastico!


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho avuto una fase compulsiva per le civiltà sepolte.
> Se ti è piaciuto il Messico, invece di tornare puoi andare in Guatemala e Belize. In Guatemala c'è Tikal. E poi fai anche bellissimo mare. Da infarto *Machu Picchu in Peru' *e Angkor Wat in Cambogia.
> Anche io risparmiavo solo per viaggiare. Ma in molti non condividono questa passione. Quando sei giovane non è una questione economica, perché puoi spendere anche molto poco, specialmente in Asia o in Sudamerica. Con la famiglia è un po' diverso e poi crescendo si diventa meno adattabili.


l'ho dimenticato nella mia "to do list".. è che fosse per me andrei ovunque! Sri Lanka e Maldive, Australia, Argentina, Cile... non riesco a pensare ad un posto dove non andrei


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fai benissimo secondo me :up: Viaggiare cercando di conoscere altre culture è la miglior cosa  :inlove:


 sì! :inlove:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> L'Europa praticamente tutta, paesi nordici (ma quando dico nordici, sono nordici nordici ), l'Australia, Maldive, Dubai, Egitto, Cipro, Turchia, Grecia, Stati Uniti più volte (Est ed Ovest i classici giri da fare in macchina), Messico, Cuba, Santo Domingo, Isole Caraibiche praticamente tutte.


che meraviglia!! 

USA ovest San Francisco, Los Angeles, Gran Canyon, Death Valley e Las Vegas?

e USA est? 

io potrei parlarne per ore scusate :carneval:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> E' stato il mio primo viaggio, appena maggiorenne. Vedrai che ne vale la pena :up:


ci credo! è un po' problematico per costi e ferie  in questa fase lavorativa perlomeno... ma lo desidero un sacco!


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ho avuto una fase compulsiva per le civiltà sepolte.
> Se ti è piaciuto il Messico, invece di tornare puoi andare in Guatemala e Belize. In Guatemala c'è Tikal. E poi fai anche bellissimo mare. Da infarto Machu Picchu in Peru' e Angkor Wat in Cambogia.
> Anche io risparmiavo solo per viaggiare. Ma in molti non condividono questa passione. Quando sei giovane non è una questione economica, perché puoi spendere anche molto poco, specialmente in Asia o in Sudamerica. *Con la famiglia è un po' diverso e poi crescendo si diventa meno adattabili.*


E' vero quelle che dici, ma se sei "vagabondo" nel DNA, tranquilla che ti adatti a tutto anche con figli (nel limite del possibile ovviamente), ho due figli piccoli, hanno viaggiato sempre con noi e si sono adattati meglio di noi, poi certo non è una vacanza spensierata come da coppia però è stupendo lo stesso. 
Il primo viaggio intercontinentale di mia figlia l'ha fatto che aveva 14 mesi, abbiamo girato la Florida e siamo andati su un'isola sperduta delle Bahamas.....incoscienti?? Forse.....ma se non fai così non ti muovi più


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

Viaggiato pochissimo
Qualche città europea. Un po' di Grecia. Le isole spagnole.
giusto l'altro giorno parlando con mio marito abbiamo deciso che appena il secondo figlio avrà l'età per essere lasciato solo ci faremo tutti i viaggi che finora ci siamo negati per mille motivi
In primis: New York


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Viaggiato pochissimo
> Qualche città europea. Un po' di Grecia. Le isole spagnole.
> giusto l'altro giorno parlando con mio marito abbiamo deciso che appena il secondo si può lasciare da solo ci faremo tutti i viaggi che finora ci siamo negati per mille motivi
> In primis: *New York*


altro viaggio dei miei sogni... :victory:


----------



## brenin (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono stata ovunque.
> Prima con lo zaino in spalla. Si poteva viaggiare con poco. Anni fa i voli intercontinentali costavano pochissimo. Poi lonely planet e si dormiva dove capitava. Ci si spostava con treni ed autobus locali. Ho sempre preferito il viaggio alla vacanza stanziale. Sempre in coppia. Anche con un'amica. Mai in gruppo.
> Ora con la famiglia viaggio ancora ma mi sono imborghesita. Niente ha piu' lo stesso sapore.
> Il paese piu' indimenticabile: il centro Africa. Namibia, Botzwana e Zimbawe.


Verissimo,tanti anni fa i voli intercontinentali costavano veramente poco ( il più conveniente per New York, ai miei tempi, partiva dal Lussemburgo ) , poi Greyhound e via..... quanti ricordi ! Anch'io mai in gruppo,sempre solo. Penso che "l'imborghesimento", come lo chiami tu, sia un fatto temporaneo - parlo per me - nel senso che è inevitabile quando i figli sono ancora piccoli; una volta cresciuti abbiamo ripreso con loro le ns. vecchie abitudini ( ultimo viaggio on the road la transiberiana ).


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E' vero quelle che dici, ma se sei "vagabondo" nel DNA, tranquilla che ti adatti a tutto anche con figli (nel limite del possibile ovviamente), ho due figli piccoli, hanno viaggiato sempre con noi e si sono adattati meglio di noi, poi certo non è una vacanza spensierata come da coppia però è stupendo lo stesso.
> Il primo viaggio intercontinentale di mia figlia l'ha fatto che aveva 14 mesi, abbiamo girato la Florida e siamo andati su un'isola sperduta delle Bahamas.....incoscienti?? Forse.....ma se non fai così non ti muovi più


Si hai perfettamente ragione.
Avete fatto benissimo, ma in Italia siete un caso raro. Gli italiani sono pigri. Spiaggia, giornale e gamba sotto il tavolo a pranzo.
Nei paesi nordici non si fanno tutti i nostri problemi.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Verissimo,tanti anni fa i voli intercontinentali costavano veramente poco ( il più conveniente per New York, ai miei tempi, partiva dal Lussemburgo ) , poi Greyhound e via..... quanti ricordi ! Anch'io mai in gruppo,sempre solo. Penso che "l'imborghesimento", come lo chiami tu, sia un fatto temporaneo - parlo per me - nel senso che è inevitabile quando i figli sono ancora piccoli; una volta cresciuti abbiamo ripreso con loro le ns. vecchie abitudini ( ultimo viaggio on the road *la transiberiana *).


lo volevamo fare anche noi! poi ci siamo limitati a Mosca/S. Pietroburgo.. però ho preso il treno notturno per andarci :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci credo! è un po' problematico per costi e ferie  in questa fase lavorativa perlomeno... ma lo desidero un sacco!


Si, è parecchio costoso. Mi ero messo da parte i soldi che raccattavo qua e là per parecchio tempo, e col resto racimolato con la maturità ce l'ho fatta.


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Si hai perfettamente ragione.
> Avete fatto benissimo, ma in Italia siete un caso raro. Gli italiani sono pigri. Spiaggia, giornale e gamba sotto il tavolo a pranzo.
> Nei paesi nordici non si fanno tutti i nostri problemi.


però una cosa che ho sempre notato, noi italiani ci adattiamo pure... i tedeschi e peggio che mai gli inglesi, sono capacissimi di ordinare hamburger, birra e patate fritte a bordo piscina e non mettere piede in spiaggia ai caraibi..

in qualsiasi località di mare sono stata, Spagna, Grecia etc idem. sempre a bordo piscina a ingozzarsi.. devono trovare sempre le loro abitudini ovunque vanno..


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quelli che avete fatto, quelli che vi sono rimasti nel cuore, quelli che vorreste fare, quelli sognati e forse impossibili.
> 
> insomma se vi va condividete


ho viaggiato in:
 Egitto, la conosco benissimo anche perchè ci andavo per fare immersioni
grecia, isole
turchia in parte
israele, poco
Croazia, ho visitato tutta la costa
Italia, quasi tutta, mi manca solo il basso veneto
francia, girata a sufficienza

mi piacerebbe:
il grande nord
islanda
canada
messico
india


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Si, è parecchio costoso. Mi ero messo da parte i soldi che raccattavo qua e là per parecchio tempo, e col resto racimolato con la maturità ce l'ho fatta.


pure per l'arco temporale.. io ho le ferie obbligatorie ad agosto da qualche tempo.. e mi dicono che non sia il periodo migliore..

l'ultimo viaggio fuori da agosto sono riuscita a farlo in Messico a febbraio, ma perché ero senza contratto quel periodo..:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ho viaggiato in:
> Egitto, la conosco benissimo anche perchè ci andavo *per fare immersioni*
> grecia, isole
> turchia in parte
> ...


una favola :inlove:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> ho viaggiato in:
> * Egitto, la conosco benissimo anche perchè ci andavo per fare immersioni*
> grecia, isole
> turchia in parte
> ...


il Mar Rosso deve essere qualcosa di incredibile vè? (sospiro)


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

*desktop*

tanto per riprendere il 3d di Zadig..

questo il mio sfondo Desktop (non me ripiglio più)


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure per l'arco temporale.. io ho le ferie obbligatorie ad agosto da qualche tempo.. e mi dicono che non sia il periodo migliore..
> 
> l'ultimo viaggio fuori da agosto sono riuscita a farlo in Messico a febbraio, ma perché ero senza contratto quel periodo..:mexican:


Eh lo so, il vero casino per viaggiare come dio comanda è il tempo a disposizione... prima ogni tanto chiedevo aspettativa ma ormai non posso più.
Ora vanno di moda i viaggi-cargo, c'è gente che si imbarca come passeggeri su mercantili e si fa navigazione e scali con l'equipaggio. Ma ci vuole, tra le altre cose, tantissimo tempo a disposizione.


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però una cosa che ho sempre notato, noi italiani ci adattiamo pure... i tedeschi e peggio che mai gli inglesi, sono capacissimi di ordinare hamburger, birra e patate fritte a bordo piscina e non mettere piede in spiaggia ai caraibi..
> 
> in qualsiasi località di mare sono stata, Spagna, Grecia etc idem. sempre a bordo piscina a ingozzarsi.. devono trovare sempre le loro abitudini ovunque vanno..


Ecco tu che puoi meglio che eviti i bordipiscina.
I tedeschi e gli inglesi non sono niente rispetto all'orda barbarica dei russi arricchiti.


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che meraviglia!!
> 
> *USA ovest San Francisco, Los Angeles, Gran Canyon, Death Valley e Las Vegas*?
> 
> ...



In aggiunta a quanto da te scritto, anche Phoenix, San Diego.

Cosa Est, Chicago (bellissima), New York (in tre viaggi diversi), Washington, Charlotte, Atlanta e praticamente tutta la Florida. A Miami ci sono stato quattro volte.....una kitsch da paura. Alzarsi al mattino presto ed andare a correre sul lungo mare di Miami non ha prezzo......ma un caldo....:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> però una cosa che ho sempre notato, noi italiani ci adattiamo pure... i tedeschi e peggio che mai gli inglesi*, sono capacissimi di ordinare hamburger, birra e patate fritte a bordo piscina e non mettere piede in spiaggia ai caraibi..*
> 
> in qualsiasi località di mare sono stata, Spagna, Grecia etc idem. sempre a bordo piscina a ingozzarsi.. devono trovare sempre le loro abitudini ovunque vanno..


Su questo HIA PERFETTAMENTE RAGIONE; visti spesso con i miei occhi....

Comunque hai toccato argomento per me deleterio.....i viaggi, ne parlerei per ore


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il Mar Rosso deve essere qualcosa di incredibile vè? (sospiro)


Eh guarda io mi perdevo, inebriata, durante le immersioni, infatti mi allontanavo imprudentemente da sola  poi quando rientravo mi cazziavano sistematicamente. Ma vuoi mettere le sensazioni meravigliose di nuotare in quel mondo sommerso e fantastico :inlove::inlove:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

non riuscivo a caricarlo... non mi riprendo più


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> dev'essere davvero fantastico!


E' stata la prima volta in vita mia che di sera (la seconda nella Death Valley), in cui ho visto la Via Lattea come si vede fotografata nei libri, praticamente un planetario.Ti giuro che non credevo che nell'universo ci fossero così tante stelle, erano loro che ci illuminavano...:up:


----------



## ivanl (21 Maggio 2015)

Io ho girato piu' volte tutta l'europa centro-settentrionale, la Grecia (continente e isole), la Turchia; il ricordo piu' vivo e' il giro dell'Ovest USA, il deserto, il caldo, gli spazi sconfinati. La vacanza piu' bella, Fiji e Tonga, 20 giorni di ozio totale, mia moglie voleva suicidarsi, invece 
In Usa, ho in programma di tornarci e starci almeno un mese, appena il bimbo sara' dell'eta' giusta; nelle Isole del Pacifico pure, alle Cook...ma dovro' andarci con un'altra donna, mia moglie si rifiuta...lei ama il cemento


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ecco tu che puoi meglio che eviti i bordipiscina.
> I tedeschi e gli inglesi non sono niente rispetto all'orda barbarica dei russi arricchiti.





Homer ha detto:


> Su questo HIA PERFETTAMENTE RAGIONE; visti spesso con i miei occhi....
> 
> *Comunque hai toccato argomento per me deleterio.....i viaggi, ne parlerei per ore*


ha ragione Tessa, ho dimenticato i russi. Indicibili. Però li ho beccati soprattutto in Italia, a Ischia per esempio o nella costiera amalfitana.. 

sì io in Grecia sono rimasta  Kos è praticamente tutta un inglesaio, piena di pub, di paninerie, con questi che si ingozzano.. in Grecia, cioè.. la cucina greca è favolosa, il pesce poi... boh..

sul neretto: non dirlo a me  poi con le esperienze stupende che hai fatto, ci credo..


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io ho girato piu' volte tutta l'europa centro-settentrionale, la Grecia (continente e isole), la Turchia; il ricordo piu' vivo e' il giro dell'Ovest USA, il deserto, il caldo, gli spazi sconfinati. La vacanza piu' bella, Fiji e Tonga, 20 giorni di ozio totale, mia moglie voleva suicidarsi, invece
> In Usa, ho in programma di tornarci e starci almeno un mese, appena il bimbo sara' dell'eta' giusta; *nelle Isole del Pacifico pure, alle Cook*...ma dovro' andarci con un'altra donna, mia moglie si rifiuta...lei ama il cemento


quello era il mio viaggio di nozze :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: costa ovest USA (stesso tour fatto da Homer) e fine viaggio lì...

vengo io con te ivan!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E' stata la prima volta in vita mia che di sera (la seconda nella Death Valley), in cui ho visto la Via Lattea come si vede fotografata nei libri, praticamente un planetario.Ti giuro che non credevo che nell'universo ci fossero così tante stelle, erano loro che ci illuminavano...:up:


L'ho vista l'anno scorso nel deserto a Marsa Allam
Fermi in piena notte con tutte le luci spente. Una meraviglia e un'emozione unica


----------



## ivanl (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quello era il mio viaggio di nozze :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: costa ovest USA (stesso tour fatto da Homer) e fine viaggio lì...
> 
> vengo io con te ivan!!


benissimo! :up:
va bene qui?


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho vista l'anno scorso nel deserto a Marsa Allam
> Fermi in piena notte con tutte le luci spente. Una meraviglia e un'emozione unica


hai fatto l'escursione notturna nel deserto? madò deve essere uno spettacolo!


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> benissimo! :up:
> va bene qui?


 mi viene da piangere 

sìììììììììì


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non riuscivo a caricarlo... non mi riprendo più
> 
> View attachment 10313


Tulum?


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> benissimo! :up:
> va bene qui?


Dov'e'?


----------



## ivanl (21 Maggio 2015)

Aitutaki, Isole Cook


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai fatto l'escursione notturna nel deserto? madò deve essere uno spettacolo!


Si bellissima
A parte stare su queste jeep e non vedere nulla fuori con il terrore che si capottino o sbattano contro una collinetta o altro


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tulum?


sì


----------



## Nobody (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> E' stata la prima volta in vita mia che di sera (la seconda nella Death Valley), in cui ho visto la Via Lattea come si vede fotografata nei libri, praticamente un planetario.Ti giuro che non credevo che nell'universo ci fossero così tante stelle, erano loro che ci illuminavano...:up:


Immagino  è da tempo che vorrei fare andare laggiù!


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Quiz: chi conosce questo posto? Dove pensate sia?

Non googlate, siate leali che non si vince un cazzo.


----------



## drusilla (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Quiz: chi conosce questo posto? Dove pensate sia?
> 
> Non googlate, siate leali che non si vince un cazzo.


Eolie?


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Eolie?


no


----------



## drusilla (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> no


Grecia?

e vai, diccelo, o te lo vuoi tenere nascosto? è nudista?  si arriva dal mare...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> Quiz: chi conosce questo posto? Dove pensate sia?
> 
> Non googlate, siate leali che non si vince un cazzo.


La scala dei turchi?


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La scala dei turchi?


brava! Hai vinto un rosso! 
Agrigento, per chi non lo sapesse.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Grecia?
> 
> e vai, diccelo, o te lo vuoi tenere nascosto? è nudista?  si arriva dal mare...


se fosse nudista Danny la conoscerebbe di sicuro!  

Ha indovinato fiammetta...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> brava! Hai vinto un rosso!
> Agrigento, per chi non lo sapesse.


l'ho indovinata si !!!ci sarò stata non so quante volte  Sempre strapiena di gente :singleeye:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> l'ho indovinata si !!!ci sarò stata non so quante volte  Sempre strapiena di gente :singleeye:


eh, vero.
Lagggente rovina tutto.
Mi ricordo di un posto in puglia, Porto selvaggio... era un incanto. Bisognava arrivarci a piedi, un bel pezzetto.
Ora ci vanno coi pulmann...
Se trovo una foto la posto.

Link: https://www.google.it/search?q=port...discover.com%2Fscheda.php%3Fid%3D124;1024;645


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh, vero.
> Lagggente rovina tutto.
> Mi ricordo di un posto in puglia, Porto selvaggio... era un incanto. Bisognava arrivarci a piedi, un bel pezzetto.
> Ora ci vanno coi pulmann...
> ...


Sii anche porto selvaggio ( il Salento pure conosco benissimo ) ma sai che li vicino c'è una spiaggia altrettanto bella anche se scomoda per arrivarci devi farti un botto di strada a piedi


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il Mar Rosso deve essere qualcosa di incredibile vè? (sospiro)


il mar rosso è molto bello, ti dirò che qualche anno fa era ancora più bello di oggi. Troppo inflazionato


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si bellissima
> A parte stare su queste jeep e non vedere nulla fuori con il terrore che si capottino o sbattano contro una collinetta o altro


però gli airbag li avevi


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

Non ho girato molto a parte l'italia che ho girato parecchio....
In Europa ho fatto Ibiza, Parigi, Monaco...è in programma Praga e Irlanda.
Fuori invece New York...


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Non ho girato molto *a parte l'italia che ho girato parecchio....
> In Europa ho fatto Ibiza, Parigi, Monaco...è in programma Praga e Irlanda.
> Fuori invece New York...


povera.... 
sei sempre su quel davanzalino.....


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sii anche porto selvaggio ( il Salento pure conosco benissimo ) ma sai che li vicino c'è una spiaggia altrettanto bella anche se scomoda per arrivarci devi farti un botto di strada a piedi


pure quello conosci!
Sì, ricordo una spiaggia li... ma io in genere cerco scogli, così faccio le immersioni.

Comunque ho postato quelle immagini perchè a volte rimango sorpreso dalle bellezze poco conosciute che abbiamo in Italia.
Purtroppo se diventano "conosciute" non restano più... bellezze.

Altri posti di mare che mi hanno colpito sono la riserva dello zingaro (tra Palermo e Trapani), le scogliere vicino a Tossa de mar ed Ustica (c'era pochissima ggggente, tra l'altro).


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pure quello conosci!
> Sì, ricordo una spiaggia li... ma io in genere cerco scogli, così faccio le immersioni.
> 
> Comunque ho postato quelle immagini perchè a volte rimango sorpreso dalle bellezze poco conosciute che abbiamo in Italia.
> ...


La riserva dello zingaro, fiochissima, nella prima caletta l'ultima volta che sono andata ho fatto un bagno splendido con maschera e boccaglio e ho trovato con mio sommo stupore una buona varietà di pesci. Ma in Puglia ti sei immerso per fare snorkeling? Ed hai trovato bei fondali? Se si dove che mi interessa


----------



## Alessandra (21 Maggio 2015)

Ho viaggiato un bel po'. Ho visto. Tutti e cinque continenti. 
Il prossimo e imminente e' varsavia.  Parto sabato e torno lunedi.  Il mio primo viaggio da sola ( se escludiamo il mio viaggio di sola andata per londra ).
Non vedo l'ora 
L'europa dell'est mi incuriosisce molto ma di est fin'ora ho visitato solo bratislava.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La riserva dello zingaro, fiochissima, nella prima caletta l'ultima volta che sono andata ho fatto un bagno splendido con maschera e boccaglio e ho trovato con mio sommo stupore una buona varietà di pesci. Ma in Puglia ti sei immerso per fare snorkeling? Ed hai trovato bei fondali? Se si dove che mi interessa


i migliori sono verso Gallipoli/S. Caterina (versante ionico) e verso S. Cesarea terme/Castro (versante Adriatico. Ma pure andando ad Otranto è bellissimo. Difficile dire quale è meglio.
A Castro c'è pure una grotta marina, la Zinzulusa ---> https://www.google.it/search?q=Zinz...Z-9GcGvygP5-4A4&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1360&bih=623


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho viaggiato un bel po'. Ho visto. Tutti e cinque continenti.
> Il prossimo e imminente e' varsavia.  Parto sabato e torno lunedi.  Il mio primo viaggio da sola ( se escludiamo il mio viaggio di sola andata per londra ).
> Non vedo l'ora
> L'europa dell'est mi incuriosisce molto ma di est fin'ora ho visitato solo bratislava.


varsavia non è molto grande ma vivibile
da turisti non è cara
e tutti parlano l'inglese


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> eh, vero.
> Lagggente rovina tutto.
> Mi ricordo di un posto in puglia, Porto selvaggio... era un incanto. Bisognava arrivarci a piedi, un bel pezzetto.
> Ora ci vanno coi pulmann...
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sii anche porto selvaggio ( il Salento pure conosco benissimo ) ma sai che li vicino c'è una spiaggia altrettanto bella anche se scomoda per arrivarci devi farti un botto di strada a piedi


ci sono stata!! sia a porto selvaggio che alla spiaggetta che dici tu Fiamma (credo).. ho anche la foto... ma non me la fa caricare perchè è 3.45 MB 

il salento è una meraviglia, la spiaggia delle Dune a porto cesareo non ha niente da invidiare alle isolette caraibiche di fronte alla costa messicana, a mio parere..


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> i migliori sono verso Gallipoli/S. Caterina (versante ionico) e *verso S. Cesarea terme*/Castro (versante Adriatico. Ma pure andando ad Otranto è bellissimo. Difficile dire quale è meglio.
> A Castro c'è pure una grotta marina, *la Zinzulusa* ---> https://www.google.it/search?q=Zinz...Z-9GcGvygP5-4A4&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1360&bih=623


 :up::up:


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> pure quello conosci!
> Sì, ricordo una spiaggia li... ma io in genere cerco scogli, così faccio le immersioni.
> 
> Comunque ho postato quelle immagini perchè a volte rimango sorpreso dalle bellezze poco conosciute che abbiamo in Italia.
> ...


Dopo posto delle foto sicule.
La Riserva la amo profondamente, ma ha tratti tostissimi...


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> i migliori sono verso Gallipoli/S. Caterina (versante ionico) e verso S. Cesarea terme/Castro (versante Adriatico. Ma pure andando ad Otranto è bellissimo. Difficile dire quale è meglio.
> A Castro c'è pure una grotta marina, la Zinzulusa ---> https://www.google.it/search?q=Zinz...Z-9GcGvygP5-4A4&ved=0CCEQsAQ&biw=1360&bih=623


La costa adriatica la conosco meno in effetti, la zona di Otranto si ma altro meno. Gracias :up:


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho viaggiato un bel po'. Ho visto. Tutti e cinque continenti.
> Il prossimo e imminente e' varsavia.  Parto sabato e torno lunedi.  Il mio primo viaggio da sola ( se escludiamo il mio viaggio di sola andata per londra ).
> Non vedo l'ora
> L'europa dell'est mi incuriosisce molto ma di est fin'ora ho visitato solo bratislava.


il mio massimo di est è stato la Russia.. andando ancora più a est ora ho in programma la Malesia


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sono stata!! sia a porto selvaggio che alla spiaggetta che dici tu Fiamma (credo).. ho anche la foto... ma non me la fa caricare perchè è 3.45 MB
> 
> il salento è una meraviglia, la spiaggia delle Dune a porto cesareo non ha niente da invidiare alle isolette caraibiche di fronte alla costa messicana, a mio parere..


Poi se vuoi stare comoda vanno bene a che le Maldive del Salento


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci sono stata!! sia a porto selvaggio che alla spiaggetta che dici tu Fiamma (credo).. ho anche la foto... ma non me la fa caricare perchè è 3.45 MB
> 
> il salento è una meraviglia, la spiaggia delle Dune a porto cesareo non ha niente da invidiare alle isolette caraibiche di fronte alla costa messicana, a mio parere..


poi se vai ad Ostuni -bellissima- c'è un ristorante favoloso, pure vegetariano: l'osteria del tempo perso ---> http://www.osteriadeltempoperso.com/... di

è dentro una grotta del 500, e di ogni piatto tradizionale che servono spiegano la sua storia. Una cosa fant... ehm divina!


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

Mi sento una merdinaOltre Grecia -Italia e Italia-Grecia non sono mai andata....ma ho il National Geographic e mi sento meglio:rotfl:


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo posto delle foto sicule.
> La Riserva la amo profondamente, ma ha tratti tostissimi...


ma se dopo va a finire come quando hai raccontato quella cosa dell'arrampicatae dello svegliare tutto l'albergo, ne vale la pena!


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dopo posto delle foto sicule.
> La Riserva la amo profondamente, ma ha tratti tostissimi...


a chi lo dici :singleeye: Un'estate eravamo in 12, due o tre si sono intestarditi a farsi tutte le calette a piedi :singleeye: Dalla mattina alla sera, siamo arrivati alla terza e poi li abbiamo ( il resto del gruppo) minacciati di scaraventarli giù per i dirupi del sentiero  Siamo tornati indietro ... Ad un certo punto pensavo di morire dal caldo ( erano tipo le 14 di un luglio afoso e stavamo arrancando per raggiungere la terza cala )


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Poi se vuoi stare comoda vanno bene a che le Maldive del Salento


pensa sono stata in salento 3 volte e non ci sono mai andata :rotfl::rotfl: dicono sia affollatissima .. il massimo della folla  che ho tollerato è appunto le Dune perchè imbattibile..

la spiaggetta che dici tu (io non riesco a caricare foto ) sta dopo una camminata lunga, pure che sali sugli scogli vè?


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> poi se vai ad Ostuni -bellissima- c'è un ristorante favoloso, pure vegetariano: l'osteria del tempo perso ---> http://www.osteriadeltempoperso.com/... di
> 
> è dentro una grotta del 500, e di ogni piatto tradizionale che servono spiegano la sua storia. Una cosa fant... ehm divina!


perfetto questo me lo segno! sembra fant..ehm fichissimo!! grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pensa sono stata in salento 3 volte e non ci sono mai andata :rotfl::rotfl: dicono sia affollatissima .. il massimo della folla  che ho tollerato è appunto le Dune perchè imbattibile..
> 
> la spiaggetta che dici tu (io non riesco a caricare foto ) sta dopo una camminata lunga, pure che sali sugli scogli vè?


Si talmente scomoda che due volte che ci sono andata c'erano pochissime persone. Ma le Maldive sono però una spiaggia molto lunga e una parte della spiaggia non è invasa da stabilimenti balneari provvisori quindi molto meno affollata, a che li però devi farti una bella scarpinata dal parcheggio


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

i miei viaggi.

Una 20ina di giorni in USA e visto un po' di Kansas, di Arkansas. Poi una puntatina in California e visto il Sequoia National Park, il lago Tahoe e S. Francisco.

Una settimana (due estati di fila) in Croazia, vista tutta la costa ed un po' di entroterra.

Tre volte a Barcellona (ci andrei a vivere ora), un paio di volte (una settimana)in costa Brava,  3 giorni a Parigi, una settimana a Londra, un capodanno a Praga, Tre giorni a Porto.
Agli inizi di luglio andrò a Formentere 4 giorni. E, probabilmente, un mesetto a Londra... ma per lavoro.

L'Italia l'ho visitata parecchio... il sud in particolare.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> perfetto questo me lo segno! sembra fant..ehm fichissimo!! grazie


se è ancora buono almeno la metà di quando ci sono andato io, non te ne pentirai.


----------



## Nicka (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> ma se dopo va a finire come quando hai raccontato quella cosa dell'arrampicatae dello svegliare tutto l'albergo, ne vale la pena!


Vi state facendo una bizzarrissima idea di me!!


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vi state facendo una bizzarrissima idea di me!!


nicka la paMtera! 

Pure Bender l'ha scoperto... ed hai sconvolto quel povero idio... ragazzo!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

gas ha detto:


> però gli airbag li avevi


Pirla
sempre con immutato affetto


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pirla
> sempre con immutato affetto


io vorrei vedere te che tenti di abbracciare Simy.
Secondo me non ci riuscite.
Neanche se incastrate le pocce alternandole.


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> poi se vai ad Ostuni -bellissima- c'è un ristorante favoloso, pure vegetariano: l'osteria del tempo perso ---> http://www.osteriadeltempoperso.com/... di
> 
> è dentro una grotta del 500, e di ogni piatto tradizionale che servono spiegano la sua storia. Una cosa fant... ehm divina!


Ci sono stata! Segnalata da non so quale super guida culinaria.


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ci sono stata! Segnalata da non so quale super guida culinaria.


e ti è piaciuto?
Io l'ho trovato per caso...gironzolando ed attivando il naso superpotente.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> io vorrei vedere te che tenti di abbracciare Simy.
> Secondo me non ci riuscite.
> Neanche se incastrate le pocce alternandole.


Ci siamo abbracciate un sacco di volte, scemo


----------



## zadig (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ci siamo abbracciate un sacco di volte, scemo


allora avete le braccia allungabili: non c'è altra spiegazione...


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

Sono una provinciale del cazzo...Ma guardo National Geographic tutti i giorni eh?So tutto sui leoni,i leopardi e gli elefanti


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> e ti è piaciuto?
> Io l'ho trovato per caso...gironzolando ed attivando il naso superpotente.


Si tantissimo. Sono appena tornata a Ostuni. A fine aprile non posso spiegare la bellezza della natura. Tutto verde rigoglioso e fiorito.


----------



## Tessa (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sono una provinciale del cazzo...Ma guardo National Geographic tutti i giorni eh?So tutto sui leoni,i leopardi e gli elefanti


Tu impazziresti in Africa. Non escludere un pacchetto last minute per il Kenia o la Tanzania.


----------



## Homer (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sono una provinciale del cazzo...Ma guardo National Geographic tutti i giorni eh?*So tutto sui leoni,i leopardi e gli elefanti*



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti giuro!Ho visto anche come si accoppiano i mambaConosco tutti gli accoppiamenti animaleschi ormai


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> i miei viaggi.
> 
> *Una 20ina di giorni in USA e visto un po' di Kansas, di Arkansas. Poi una puntatina in California e visto il Sequoia National Park, il lago Tahoe e S. Francisco.
> *
> ...


quanto lo vorrei fare..............


----------



## banshee (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sono una provinciale del cazzo...Ma guardo National Geographic tutti i giorni eh?So tutto sui leoni,i leopardi e gli elefanti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

tu di dove sei precisamente Eratò? io mi sono persa i dettagli delle tue origini..


----------



## Eratò (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> tu di dove sei precisamente Eratò? io mi sono persa i dettagli delle tue origini..


Greca al 100%...Grande orgoglio nascere e morire greci ma è l'intervallo tra i due eventi ad essere traumaticoVengo dalla costa ionica,penisola vicino a Lefkada,Cefalonia e Itaca....Posto di mare,tranquillo ma d'estate è pieno di turisti.Vorrei visitare la Sicilia,girarla tutta,ha un potere magico su di me quella isola...


----------



## gas (21 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pirla
> sempre con immutato affetto


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Maggio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ti giuro!Ho visto anche come si accoppiano i mambaConosco tutti gli accoppiamenti animaleschi ormai



pure io


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2015)

Uno dei viaggi che mi è rimasto nel cuore è stato il giro della Spagna in camion. :inlove: 

Partiti da Como, scendendo verso Barcellona e poi Valencia, Murcia, Capo de Cobe, Aguillas, Granada, Siviglia, Cordoba, Salamanca, Porto Per poi tornare a Saragozza e rientrare in Francia da Barcellona. 

Bellissimo!!

Mi ricordo un ristorante a Murcia, in mezzo alla campagna, posto di camionari, con questi due che suonavano le chitarre sulle cassette della frutta nel parcheggio, e la gente che ballava sull'asfalto. 

21 giorni di strada. Con tutti gli imprevisti della strada. Il camion da caricare e scaricare. Le ore di guida. E quelle di riposo forzato. E la gente nei posti dove vive. E la precarietà. Del non sapere esattamente cosa si incontra andando. E quando ci si ferma. 

Vivere in uno spazio ristretto di una cabina di un camion...è stravolgente!!!

Farsi la doccia negli autogrill. 

I cambi di percorso. Improvvisi e imprevisti. Che dipende dalla strada e dalle condizioni, non semplicemente da quello che si decide o si prova a prevedere. 

Gli incendi in Portogallo quell'anno. E l'oceano a Porto la notte. Di fretta. Che bisognava andare.

Bellissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uno dei viaggi che mi è rimasto nel cuore è stato il giro della Spagna in camion. :inlove:
> 
> Partiti da Como, scendendo verso Barcellona e poi Valencia, Murcia, Capo de Cobe, Aguillas, Granada, Siviglia, Cordoba, Salamanca, Porto Per poi tornare a Saragozza e rientrare in Francia da Barcellona.
> 
> ...


Bellissima descrizione:inlove:


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissima descrizione:inlove:


Grazie

(e ciao!!)
E' stato un bellissimo viaggio!!! Davvero di quelli che restano nel cuore e che lo scaldano. :inlove:

Che alla fine la cosa splendida era il viaggiare in sè...a prescindere dalla meta. Uno splendore...e quel senso di libertà e leggerezza. Splendido!!

Avevamo portato una cazzo di turbina per qualche ventilatore industriale a Siviglia...una roba gigante!!

E un carico di non so quante tonnellate di aranciata da Siviglia a Famalicao, in Portogallo..che sulle discese di Salamanca si sentiva il carico spingere dal rimorchio alla cabina...bellissimo e spaventoso, che in frenata il rimorchio sculettava...e si sentiva chiaramente!! 
(anche se i ritmi portoghesi avevano rischiato di farmi andare fuori di testa!!!:rotfl


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie
> 
> (e ciao!!)
> E' stato un bellissimo viaggio!!! Davvero di quelli che restano nel cuore e che lo scaldano. :inlove:
> ...


Descrivi così bene che sembra di averle vissute  i ritmi portoghesi mi sa che sono leeeeeennntttiiisssiiimmmi


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> *Descrivi così bene che sembra di averle vissute*  i ritmi portoghesi mi sa che sono leeeeeennntttiiisssiiimmmi


Grazie ...mi piace che passi il vissuto. E' un bellissimo complimento. 

:bacio:

I ritmi portoghesi, per i miei parametri ovviamente, sono oltre la lentezza...veramente oltre!!

Ricordo questo magazziniere in contemplazione davanti allo scaffale (immenso) che lentamente si muoveva verso la scrivania dove avrebbe dovuto recuperare la bolla per i carico che ci stavano riaffidando....e intanto il tempo passava...e passava..e passava....un'esperienza da dare di testa al muro!!!


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il Mar Rosso deve essere qualcosa di incredibile vè? (sospiro)



Immersioni stupende (non trovo l'emoticon con i cuoricini)..



Homer ha detto:


> L'Europa praticamente tutta, paesi nordici (ma quando dico nordici, sono nordici nordici ), l'Australia, Maldive, Dubai, Egitto, Cipro, Turchia, Grecia, Stati Uniti più volte (Est ed Ovest i classici giri da fare in macchina), Messico, Cuba, Santo Domingo, Isole Caraibiche praticamente tutte.


Invidia allo stato puro 

Da buon sagittario ascendente sagittario  ho il viaggio nel dna anch'io. Quando non riesco a muovermi fisicamente ho le cellule di ogni apparato che fremono con la valigia in mano.

Anch'io, come molti di voi, ho girato in gioventù l'Europa zaino in spalla mangiando scatolette; tempi bellissimi ma ora mi muovo solo se posso permettermi vacanze come dico io. 


Il mio sogno è il giro del mondo (dico niente :rotfl, quando andrò in pensione (ci vogliono tempo e denaro), per toccare almeno alcuni dei tanti luoghi che non ho mai visitato, tipo il Giappone, l'Australia, il Sudafrica e il Sudamerica.

Uno dei viaggi più belli è stato a Zanzibar.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Maggio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie ...mi piace che passi il vissuto. E' un bellissimo complimento.
> 
> :bacio:
> 
> ...


Mi hai ricordato il pizzicagnolo in Sicilia :singleeye: se andavi la mattina ad acquistare dei panini da portare al mare ci schiacciavi la mattinata :facepalm:Riusciva fare di tutto nel mentre ti serviva : litigare con la moglie, telefonare al figlio, controllare il cane che stava fuori al negozio.... Ect


----------



## Alessandra (21 Maggio 2015)

Viaggi in programma: il giro della persia. ..io e alcuni amici stiamo programmando. ...non vedo l'ora 
Viaggio che sogno da tanto: brasile E sudamerica in generale.  
Ho visitato il centro america ma non sono mai stata più a sud dei caraibi.
il sudamerica mi ha sempre incuriosita e il libro che sto leggendo " le vene aperte dell'america latina " di eduardo galeano mi sta facendo salire il desiderio di visitare questa parte del continente americano. 

P.s.
scrivo da un cellulare con autocorrect in inglese e faccio molta fatica a rivedere gli errori nei miei post. 
non rileggo cosa ho scritto e invio,  sperando sia comprensibile.


----------



## ipazia (21 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato il pizzicagnolo in Sicilia :singleeye: se andavi la mattina ad acquistare dei panini da portare al mare ci schiacciavi la mattinata :facepalm:Riusciva fare di tutto nel mentre ti serviva : litigare con la moglie, telefonare al figlio, controllare il cane che stava fuori al negozio.... Ect


Sti cazzi!!:facepalm:

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Maggio 2015)

Tutti stupendi i miei viaggi con GA: in moto, non programmati e di almeno un mese.
Il più bello per i ricordi, il primo in Francia. Il più bello per l'impresa: il Marocco, recente.

A noi piace faticare, e anche prendere qualche rischio.


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi hai ricordato il pizzicagnolo in Sicilia :singleeye: se andavi la mattina ad acquistare dei panini da portare al mare ci schiacciavi la mattinata :facepalm:Riusciva fare di tutto nel mentre ti serviva : litigare con la moglie, telefonare al figlio, controllare il cane che stava fuori al negozio.... Ect


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Viaggi in programma: *il giro della persia*. ..io e alcuni amici stiamo programmando. ...non vedo l'ora
> Viaggio che sogno da tanto: brasile E sudamerica in generale.
> *Ho visitato il centro america ma non sono mai stata più a sud dei caraibi.
> il sudamerica mi ha sempre incuriosita e il libro che sto leggendo " le vene aperte dell'america latina " di eduardo galeano mi sta facendo salire il desiderio di visitare questa parte del continente americano.
> ...


sul primo neretto: bellissimo... ma è tranquillo ora? 

sul secondo neretto: se potessi, dopo aver fatto il giro di tutti i caraibi, lo farei anche io... ultimamente ho letto "La fanciulla con la coda d'argento" e mi è venuto il mal di Perù


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 a turno andavamo dal pizzicagnolo appena apriva il negozio ( per esser i primi), e chi restava a casa ad aspettare salutava con il fazzoletto in mano a mo' di presa in giro


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tutti stupendi i miei viaggi con GA: in moto, non programmati e di almeno un mese.
> Il più bello per i ricordi, il primo in Francia. Il più bello per l'impresa: il Marocco, recente.
> 
> A noi piace faticare, e anche prendere qualche rischio.


non programmati e di un mese! andate veramente all'avventura... che bello! 

il Marocco in moto? wow


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> a turno andavamo dal pizzicagnolo appena apriva il negozio ( per esser i primi), e chi restava a casa ad aspettare salutava con il fazzoletto in mano a mo' di presa in giro


uguale in salento.. andavamo dal pizzicagnolo per prendere qualcosa di *leggero*(BUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHA)  per il pranzo , e ci trovavamo a: assaggia questo vino, prendi un pezzetto di parmigiana, ti incarto un po' di peperoni? il tutto mentre lei ci raccontava della figlia, del figlio, arrivava il suocero, arrivava il vicino ("lo sapete che loro sono di Roma? " ma veramente? "eh si..")


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> uguale in salento.. andavamo dal pizzicagnolo per prendere qualcosa di *leggero*(BUAHUAHUAHUAHAUHAUAHUAHUAHAUHAUHA)  per il pranzo , e ci trovavamo a: assaggia questo vino, prendi un pezzetto di parmigiana, ti incarto un po' di peperoni? il tutto mentre lei ci raccontava della figlia, del figlio, arrivava il suocero, arrivava il vicino ("lo sapete che loro sono di Roma? " ma veramente? "eh si..")


In effetti comprare qualcosa di leggero in Salento risulta difficile  quando eravamo li facevamo la spesa la sera, prima di rientrare a casa dal mare.


----------



## Alessandra (22 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sul primo neretto: bellissimo... ma è tranquillo ora?
> 
> sul secondo neretto: se potessi, dopo aver fatto il giro di tutti i caraibi, lo farei anche io... ultimamente ho letto "La fanciulla con la coda d'argento" e mi è venuto il mal di Perù


Ho controllato sul sito della farnesina e pare di  si'....
Poi ci sono zone a rischio da cui ci terremo alla larga. 

adrenalina per la mio primo weekend da sola 
Che bella sensazione


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho controllato sul sito della farnesina e pare di  si'....
> Poi ci sono zone a rischio da cui ci terremo alla larga.
> 
> adrenalina per la mio primo weekend da sola
> Che bella sensazione


Che figata!!! Buon divertimento!! E non fare troppi danni; non ti vendicare di un intero paese per un solo Purple[emoji2]


----------



## Alessandra (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Che figata!!! Buon divertimento!! E non fare troppi danni; non ti vendicare di un intero paese per un solo Purple[emoji2]


Ahahahaha! !! Grazie cara!!
Io credo che su Skyscanner mi sia capitata la polonia per rimettere una pezza sul fatto di un 'purple'!

Un po' come Bratislava 
chi di slovacchia inzialmente perisce,  poi di slovacchia guarisce!  
( poi si spera!  Ma intanto quell'incontro mi ha fatto miracoli! )
Poi spero di darti presto interessanti aggiornamenti :mexican:

Beso!


----------



## drusilla (22 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ahahahaha! !! Grazie cara!!
> Io credo che su Skyscanner mi sia capitata la polonia per rimettere una pezza sul fatto di un 'purple'!
> 
> Un po' come Bratislava
> ...


È vero! La giustizia poetica in mani slovacche non l'avevo colta, ho avuto un brivido di pura felicità....[emoji2]


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho controllato sul sito della farnesina e pare di  si'....
> Poi ci sono zone a rischio da cui ci terremo alla larga.
> 
> adrenalina per la mio primo weekend da sola
> Che bella sensazione


wow allora buon viaggiooooo! al tuo ritorno spero che tornerai su questo 3d per raccontare qualcosa


----------



## Alessandra (22 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È vero! La giustizia poetica in mani slovacche non l'avevo colta, ho avuto un brivido di pura felicità....[emoji2]



speriamo che sia giustizia fino in fondo:mexican:



banshee ha detto:


> wow allora buon viaggiooooo! al tuo ritorno spero che tornerai su questo 3d per raccontare qualcosa


Grazie mille!
Spero di scrivere belle cose al mio rientro!
Un bacione e buon weekend anche a voi!


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*

Sto a partì pure io,trasferta ai castelli...stasera finisce a schiaffi....:rotfl::rotfl:saluti a tutti....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto a partì pure io,trasferta ai castelli...stasera finisce a schiaffi....:rotfl::rotfl:saluti a tutti....:rotfl::rotfl:


ecco :facepalm:


----------



## oscuro (22 Maggio 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ecco :facepalm:



LA VEDO MALE....!:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (22 Maggio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> LA VEDO MALE....!:rotfl:


sicuramente viaggio avventuroso :rotfl::rotfl: 

almeno lì se magna bene..


----------



## Lucrezia (23 Maggio 2015)

Turchia, Polonia e California gli stati che hanno messo radici nel mio cuore. San Pietroburgo, Edimburgo, Fez, Vienna e Stoccolma le città preferite. Ios le spiagge che ho amato di più. Se potessi partire adesso per un viaggio lungo, non saprei che scegliere...Nord e Sud America, Myanmar, India, Nepal, Thailandia, Corea...aiuto!!!


----------



## passante (23 Maggio 2015)

il viaggio a New York con Matteo nel periodo di crisi: un'oasi nel deserto.

il viaggio in Norvegia, ma anche la Svezia: nei paesi del nord io mi sento a casa.

Stoccolma la mia città preferita, in assoluto.


----------



## Alessandra (1 Giugno 2015)

Ho prenotato per un weekend a dublino e uno a stoccolma (per il mese di luglio).
chi di voi e' stato? 
Avete suggerimenti sulle cose e I posti da non perdere?


----------



## ologramma (1 Giugno 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho prenotato per un weekend a dublino e uno a stoccolma (per il mese di luglio).
> chi di voi e' stato?
> Avete suggerimenti sulle cose e I posti da non perdere?


ciao Alessandra il tuo nome mi ricorda qualcuno, ma io e te non abbiamo mai interagito.
Io sono stato a Stoccolma e quindi posso consigliarti qualcosa di interessante, primo fra tutti il centro storico con il palazzo reale , museo adiacente e cambio della guardia come pure le stradine adiacenti brulicanti di vita, c'è anche da vedere il museo del Vasa è un vascello recuperato e conservato egregiamente si è rovesciato nel varo poi scoprirai perchè, quando esci c'è un bel parco adiacente  ci tengono molto al verde .
Chiedi informazioni c'è un mercato coperto dove si puo mangiare e una caratteristica loro ( non sono afferrato per i nomi ma con internet puoi trovare, poi è da visitare la zona davanti al parlamento moderna dove si trovano negozi e centri commerciali , è bello fare il giro di qualche isola con una specie di tour con auricolare parlante italiano, poi fuori a stoccolma con la metropolitana si può raggiungere un centro dove , anche li commerciale, si sono svolte le olimpiadi sul ghiaccio di pattinaggio artistico "l'Ericsson Globe di *Stoccolma* (Svezia)"
è bello si puo salire su in alto con un globo, ah mi dimenticavo attenzione ci sono piste ciclabili e se le invadi i ciclisti si arrabbiano.
Buon viaggio peccato per Dublino mi piacerebbe andarci chissà?


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ho prenotato per un weekend a dublino e uno a stoccolma (per il mese di luglio).
> chi di voi e' stato?
> Avete suggerimenti sulle cose e I posti da non perdere?


che bello Ale!! io sono stata 3 mesi in Irlanda ma sono andata ovunque tranne che Dublino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

senti ma il week end in Persia?


----------



## Alessandra (1 Giugno 2015)

*Ologramma*

Grazie mille! Preziosissimo!


----------



## Alessandra (1 Giugno 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che bello Ale!! io sono stata 3 mesi in Irlanda ma sono andata ovunque tranne che Dublino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> senti ma il week end in Persia?


Ciao bella
Faro' 10 gg in persia  (ma a settembre ). Il weekend era a varsavia!   dopo racconto!  E' andato bene e mi sono divertita!  
Come non hai visitato Dublino? 
ti e' piaciuta l'Irlanda?  E' vero che la gente e' aperta e simpatica?


----------



## banshee (1 Giugno 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao bella
> Faro' 10 gg in persia  (ma a settembre ). Il weekend era a varsavia!   dopo racconto!  E' andato bene e mi sono divertita!
> Come non hai visitato Dublino?
> ti e' piaciuta l'Irlanda?  E' vero che la gente e' aperta e simpatica?


ah ok non avevo capito nulla allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ok aspetto il resoconto1

ero piccola  ero ospite in famiglia per studiare... sono stata a Cork... sì, sono gentilissimi, gioviali e assolutamente non chiusi! poi vabbè il venerdì e il sabato sera per pub è il delirio :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Giugno 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao bella
> Faro' 10 gg in persia  (ma a settembre ). Il weekend era a varsavia!   dopo racconto!  E' andato bene e mi sono divertita!
> Come non hai visitato Dublino?
> ti e' piaciuta l'Irlanda?  E' vero che la gente e' aperta e simpatica?


Ecco l'Irlanda mi piacerebbe visitarla


----------



## Alessandra (1 Giugno 2015)

*Varsavia*

Non è la più bella città della Polonia ma a me e' piaciuta. L'ho trovata vibrante. 
Il centro chiamato "old town " pare un po' Disneyland. 
E' stato completamente ricostruito. Viuzze strette,  case colorate,  scorci che ricordano un po' il tirolo. ...sembra datato ma e' tutto recentissimo. Hanno ricostruito tutto quello che era stato raso al suolo durante la seconda guerra mondiale. 
In centro c'era anche l'appuntamento per I "free walking tour". E' un'iniziativa che sta prendendo piede anche in altre città europee. Si tratta di una guida locale molto preparata che ti fa fare un tour a piedi spiegandoti I dettagli della città.  C'e n'erano diversi e io ho seguito quello della città generale e quello al quartiere Praga.  Quest'ultimo e' tanto decadente quanto affascinante. Palazzoni tipici dell'est europa diroccati, super popolati e con bar caserecci nei cortilI interni.  Verso sera e' pieno di gente che non si regge in piedi tanto che e' strafatta di alcol o chissà che. 
Per la sera ci sono altre zone più centrali,  pedonali e piece di bar e ristoranti. 
Di domenica tutti I musei sono gratuiti. 
La città ha tanti dettagli che la rendono particolare.  Tra questi, 
Ci sono le panchine di chopin.  Hanno un tasto e ti suonano un po' di musica dell'artista. 
Ho mangiato cucina locale.  Mi e' piaciuta.  E' piuttosto "invernale " ma Vale la pena provare. 
In generale I prezzi sono bassi.  Avevo pranzo abbondante piu' birra e spendevo meno dell'equivalente di 10 euro. 
Questo weekend mi ha messo voglia di girare anche le altre città della polonia. 
Al prossimo giro vorrei visitare Cracovia o Danzica. 
Tutto dipendera' dai prezzi e offerte dei low cost.


----------



## passante (4 Giugno 2015)

*Stoccolma*

a luglio c'è il gay pride  ma c'è anche il jazz festival, che magari ti interessa di più 

a quello che ti ha già detto ologramma non saprei che aggiungere perché dipende molto (come sempre) dai tuoi gusti.
comunque... a me piace molto il giro nell'arcipelago col battello, per esempio. lo trovo estremamente rilassante. poi sì, certamente il vasa museum, quello del vascello, per intenderci. ma potresti anche andare allo skansen, che è un museo all'aperto (ci hanno trasposto le antiche case rurali svedesi). forse è un poì kitchs, ma è  molto simpatico e festoso. c'è anche un piccolo zoo, se ti piace il genere. 
poi non so... di musei ce ne sono un bel po: se decidi di visitarli ti conviene fare la stocholm card, se no anche no. 
gamlastan è il centro storico, è dove trovi anche i negozi più originali e caratteristici. è anche la zona dve noi non siamo mai riusciti a cenare perché troppo cara  ma per mangiare stoccolma è tutta cara.
a me piace molto anche djurgarden che è un parco cittadino, molto sereno e tranquillo.


----------



## passante (4 Giugno 2015)

gli stoccolmesi sono molto socievoli e gentili  vedrai che ti troverai benissimo. sono anche bellocci, e comunque hanno il gusto del bello e dell'eleganza. lo shopping (o almeno le vetrine ) vale sempre la pena 

per la vita serale e notturna ci sono fondamentalmente due zone: sodermalm (più "ciovane") e ostermalm (più "in" e elegante)...

il sito visitstockholm è abbastanza ben fatto. e anche la lonely planet è fatta bene, almeno quella che ho io che era di un bel po di anni fa. mi fai venire voglia di tornarci


----------



## Alessandra (4 Giugno 2015)

Grazie mille, passante! Ho preso appunti! Sto solo un weekend,  non credo di avere tempo di visitare I musei. Il giro dell'arcipelago sembra molto interessante! 
Grazie per le preziose tips!


----------



## passante (4 Giugno 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grazie mille, passante! Ho preso appunti! Sto solo un weekend,  non credo di avere tempo di visitare I musei. Il giro dell'arcipelago sembra molto interessante!
> Grazie per le preziose tips!


ma niente, non è che siano un granchè... stai all'occhio comunque con gli orari dei negozi, perché chiudono abbastanza presto, soprattutto nei weekend. ora non ricordo, ma intorno alle 16-17, mi pare.


----------

